
Show HN: Alta Editions online cookbook service - csmcbride
http://www.altaeditions.com/bookshelf/editions
======
csmcbride
We're transcoding classic cookbook EPUB files into our own format (CMS) and
displaying them via responsive web with the goal of making the books easy to
access, cook from and share (vs. print & traditional ebook formats). Just
launching this week and would love feedback.

